# B/S govenor and throttle spring diagram



## RcknJD (Jun 16, 2008)

I have a B/S 22hp model 407777 type 0124EI that has thrown the spring for the govenor. Does anyone know where I can find a diagram of where the springs attach for the govenor and the carb ??
Any and all help is appreciated. If possible send to [email protected]r just post on here. 
Thanks


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

The spring doesn't attach between the govenor and the carb. It attaches between the the throttle assemble where the throttle cable connects too. and the govenor. Look on the throttle assembly thats bolted to the engine on the carb side, move the thottle cable and you should see a spot that moves back in forth in a simi cicle with a little hole at the tip of it the spring goes their. Then on the govenor look for the hole where the spring goes. This is true for 99.99% of all briggs engines like that.


----------

